# Kommunikation Micromaster 420 - Profibus = Verständnisproblem



## cam1704 (11 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf dem Gebiet der Profibus-Kom. ein absoluter Anfänger und versuche gerade im Selbststudium ein S7-Programm zu verstehen, das Parameter über Profibus zum Micromaster 420 sendet/empfängt.

Es wird zum Lesen der SFC14 und zum Schreiben der SFC15 Baustein verwendet. Am "Record"-Ausgang der Bausteine liegt jeweils eine Struktur mit Namen DATA_IN (Adresse 10.0) sowie DATA_OUT (Adresse 14.0). In den Strukturen selbst stehen die ganzen empf. bzw. gesendeten Daten.
Z.B. steht in der Struktur DATA_IN: 
Adresse 0.0 Bool keine Soll- Istwertdifferenz
Adresse 0.1 Bool Führung gefordert
.
Adresse 0.6 Bool Motor Rechtslauf
.
Adresse 2.0 Word Hauptistwert

Was ich mich jetzt frage, wer oder wo legt man fest welche Adresse welchem Parameter entspricht ? Es könnte doch auch "Motor Rechtslauf" auf Adresse 0.0 stehen, oder?

Das Programm heißt im übrigen "MM420 über PPO3"

Ich hoffe ihr konnt mir helfen, weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## edison (11 Oktober 2007)

Das legt der Herr Siemens fest, wenn er die Werkseinstellungen für die Micromaster erfindet


----------



## cam1704 (11 Oktober 2007)

Sehr hilfreicher Kommentar ! :???: 

Aber anscheinend waren sich Herr Siemens und Herr Micromaster bei den Parametern nicht einig und einer legte den Parameter "Soll/Istwertdifferenz vorhanden" auf Bit 0 und der andere auf Bit 8.
Die Adresse vom Hauptistwert ist wahrscheinlich ein Geheimnis, sonst würde man diese in der Betriebsanleitung finden.

P.S. Es ist schön, wenn man über die Unwissenheit anderer lachen kann, solange man selbst nicht in dieser Situation ist!


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2007)

cam1704 schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreicher Kommentar ! :???:
> 
> Aber anscheinend waren sich Herr Siemens und Herr Micromaster bei den Parametern nicht einig und einer legte den Parameter "Soll/Istwertdifferenz vorhanden" auf Bit 0 und der andere auf Bit 8.
> Die Adresse vom Hauptistwert ist wahrscheinlich ein Geheimnis, sonst würde man diese in der Betriebsanleitung finden.
> ...



Du hast doch von edison eine eindeutige, klare, verständliche Antwort bekommen, die absolut 100% auf deine Frage paßt.

Was heulst du also rum.

PS: Das war deine Frage, um weiterer Flennattacken gleich mal vorzubeugen:



> Was ich mich jetzt frage, wer oder wo legt man fest welche Adresse welchem Parameter entspricht ? Es könnte doch auch "Motor Rechtslauf" auf Adresse 0.0 stehen, oder?


----------



## MSB (11 Oktober 2007)

> "Soll/Istwertdifferenz vorhanden" auf Bit 0 und der andere auf Bit 8


Das dürfte die grundsätzlichste Problematik bei Siemens überhaupt sein.
Byte 0 = High Byte, Byte 1 = LowByte
Das hat garnichts mit Profibus zu tun, sondern ist bei Siemens grundsätzlich so.

Das Protokoll PPO ist meines Wissens aber auch nicht von Siemens genormt,
sondern von der Profibus-Organisation,
das wurde dann nur von Siemens, Danfoss, SEW, Lenze ... implementiert.

Und den Rest, die Belegung des Protokolls sollte mit Sicherheit in einem Handbuch zu finden sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## cam1704 (11 Oktober 2007)

@Ralle



> Du hast doch von edison eine eindeutige, klare, verständliche Antwort bekommen, die absolut 100% auf deine Frage paßt.


 
1. Natürlich passt die Antwort auf meine Frage, aber sie hilft mir leider nicht weiter. 
Denn ich hatte mich gefragt, warum die Zuordnung der Parameter im Handbuch nicht zum Programm passen und war in der Annahme, dass man diese irgendwo umstellen bzw. festlegen kann. Genau aus diesem Grund kam meine Anfrage.
Falls ich mich in meiner Fragestellung unverständlich ausgedrückt habe, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.

2. Der Ton macht die Musik, und sein sarkastischer Ton ist hier völlig fehl am Platz.

@MSB

Demnach sind ja Bit 0 und Bit 8 vertauscht, was schon einiges erklärt.
Was den HIW betrifft, werde ich mich nochmal auf die Suche machen.

Danke


----------



## zotos (11 Oktober 2007)

cam1704 schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Der Ton macht die Musik, und sein sarkastischer Ton ist hier völlig fehl am Platz.
> ...



Lese Dir den Beitrag vom geschätzten Kollegen Edison noch mal durch. Da war nichts sarkastisches dabei. Ich finde Du solltest Dich bei ihm entschuldigen!

Zum Tauschen von den Bytes im Wort gibt es übrigens den Befehl TAW bzw. in SCL mit myLE := ROL(IN:=myBE, N:=8);


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (11 Oktober 2007)

Diese Infos gibt es auch bei Siemens auf der Seite
http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


----------



## cam1704 (12 Oktober 2007)

@zotos

Nichts sarkastisches dabei?

a) Wenn´s nicht sarkastisch war, stellst du mir dann am Montag Herrn Siemens vor, der die Werkseinstellung für den Micromaster erfunden hat?

b) geh mal mit deinem Cursor auf das Smilie am Satzende und lies mal den Kommentar dazu!

--
Ich mache trotzdem den ersten Schritt und reiche edison freundschaftlich meine Hand.


----------



## edison (12 Oktober 2007)

Gleich platzt mir der S..k

Is echt ne Wohltat Dir weiterzuhelfen!

Das ist in den Werkseinstellungen der Micromaster so festgelegt.
So stehts auch in der Doku!
Die Bits kommen halt in der von der Micromaster gesendeten Reihenfolge in der Steuerung an.

Wenn sich hier nicht gleich jeder angepiselt fühlen würde - wäre auch mehr Zeit für sinnvolle Antworten vorhanden.
Ich hoffe, der Rest des Forums sieht das genauso


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (12 Oktober 2007)

Und wer lesen kann ist auch klar im Vorteil .
Und manchmal hilft auch die vielzitierte Suchfunktion des Forums weiter .


----------



## cam1704 (12 Oktober 2007)

:shock:  Autsch, das hat bei mir gesessen! Warum streust du noch mehr Salz in die Wunde? Das ist einfach unbegreiflich.



> Das ist in den Werkseinstellungen der Micromaster so festgelegt.
> So stehts auch in der Doku!
> Die Bits kommen halt in der von der Micromaster gesendeten Reihenfolge in der Steuerung an.


 
Warum kannst du nicht gleich normal antworten, dass hätte den ganzen Mist hier erspart!
Außerdem habe ich nicht umsonst hingeschrieben, dass ich Anfänger bin und den Kram nicht verstehe und ich wußte schon gar nicht, dass die Bits vertauscht sind. Genau das war nämlich der Knackpunkt meiner Anfrage: In der Doku steht was anderes als in meinem Beispiel-Programm. 
Aber ich hatte mich ja schon dafür entschuldigt, dass meine Anfrage so schlecht war.

Zudem entschuldige, dass ich zu der Gruppe Menschen gehöre, die sich angepieselt fühlen, wenn man sie verletzt!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## TommyG (12 Oktober 2007)

@ Cam:

in wievielen Board bist Du tätig?

Auch wenn das hier reichlich OT geht, oft haben die mit den 4- stelligen Postzählern ihre eigene Art, die stillschweigend als gottgegeben akzeptiert wird. 
Wenn Du als 'knapp- 30er' dann in dem Slang kommst, den Du gewählt hast, dann fühlen sich so Loitz schon mal doppelt so angesickt wie Du.

 Mach Dich ertmal klein, wenn die Post dann 3- stellig werden, kennst Du den Board- Slang, wenn die Beiträge dann noch nen paar THX's geerntet haben, ja dann Welcome on Board.  Thats life..

BTT:
An dem Info Gehalt der Posts erkennst Du hoffentlich, das Du bei den Richtigen gelandet bist. Und auch, das siemens net unbedingt was mit Verstehen zu tun hat. 

Wühl dich durch, viel Erfolg

Greetz, Tom


----------



## cam1704 (12 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Wie du richtig erkannt hast, bin ich nicht so der "Boardmaster".
Hmm...da werde ich mir noch ein paar Gepflogenheiten angewöhnen müssen.
Dummerweise ist mir so etwas noch nie in einem Forum passiert, sonst hätte ich anders (richtig) reagiert  . 

Leider kann man die Zeit nicht zurück drehen und möchte mich deshalb für den Schlammassel entschuldigen.

Diejenigen, die es vielleicht interessiert, hier mal ein Link zu einem meiner Boardgespräche - so wie ich sie eigentlich kenne:
http://www.navifriends.com/phpbbForum/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=12913
Vielleicht vesteht ihr jetzt was ich meine.

Beste Grüße


----------



## edison (13 Oktober 2007)

> ...wenn man sie verletzt!


 
Wow, starker Tobak.
Schwamm drüber, BTT

Ist deine Frage denn jetzt wenigstens geklärt?


----------



## cam1704 (15 Oktober 2007)

Hallo edison,

jepp, Frage ist geklärt 

Viele Grüße


----------

